# Dme & icd 10



## Michelle_Frisby (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about DME billing and what it will do to/for DME? I work for an Optician/Optometerist office and my boss (optician) and I are very interested in knowing what the code changes hold, and how different the billing will be. Any information would be appreciated! Thanks!!

Michelle Frisby, CPC-A


----------



## cmcgarry (May 4, 2010)

I guess I'm not quite sure what your question is.  The actual DME itself that you bill for will use the same HCPCS codes as always.  The difference will be in the diagnosis coding, when we move from ICD9 to ICD10.  Both this site and CMS have very good information about ICD10; the number of characters will change, as will the format (alpha-numeric for all) and the specificity.  

I would check out all the information on this site and at CMS.

I hope this helps.


----------



## pskibbe (May 19, 2010)

*ICD 10 and DME*

I currently am a reimbursement specialist for DME.  I agree with the above response, the only area there should or will be any change is in the diagnostic coding which is your ICD-10.  DME is very specified so it is very limited.  You have to have your HCPCS code and the appropriate HCPCS modifier, but prior to that on your claim a diagnostic code must be represented as well.
Pat Skibbe


----------



## jenniferhart05@gmail.com (May 11, 2011)

*DME and 5010*

I have been hearing alot about a 5010 software for medicare. I work for a DME company, we use brightree for our billing but keep all our paperwork on hard copy. Is this software implementation in 2012 going to affect my company? Are we also required to switch to 5010 or does brightree cover all this?


----------



## mitchellde (May 11, 2011)

you will want to check with the billing software vendor to see if you have everything you need.  yes the 5010 will affect you.


----------

